# barrel - Before & After



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

I decided to redo... or I should say "unblue" my cougar 8000F barrel. Here are some before and after pics as well as the process:

The barrel before removing the blued finish...Original.









Product used...









This is the barrel with the blue remover doing it's work. I went through this process twice, Leaving the remover on about 10 mins. both times. I used some steel wool to remove the blued finish both times, pretty coarse stuff. I used "fine" steel wool for the final polishing.









Here's the result after using the remover and steel wool to take the blued finish off...









Gun Pics with new barrel finish:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice! I've done that to a couple Glock barrels. I love the look.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks nicer. Just be careful w/ rust because now it is bare steel.

Why don't U send it off to be hard chromed. Just the barrel would probably only be about $40. They won't mess w/ the inside, just the external part. It would look similiar and be protected. Or, NP3


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Looks nicer. Just be careful w/ rust because now it is bare steel.
> 
> Why don't U send it off to be hard chromed. Just the barrel would probably only be about $40. They won't mess w/ the inside, just the external part. It would look similiar and be protected. Or, NP3


Where would I send it to be hard chromed...?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tripp Research

http://www.trippresearch.com/


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Tripp Research
> 
> http://www.trippresearch.com/


Thanks!

I just sent them an e-mail to get more info.


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*This is where I was going to send my gun to get refinished before I tried to make sense out of the shipping options and rules and my head exploded. I ended up driving to a refinisher in state. But you might like these finishes.*

http://www.mrarms.com/index.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Tripp Research
> ...


Call them. They take a while to e-mail you back.


----------

